# how to get silicone off glass ?



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

i was wondering since i'm doing a little project but theres a thin layer of silicone left on the glass and i would like to remove it but a razor won't work  is there anything that can dissiolve it ?


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

razor will not do the job? how about goo off?


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

hmm i don't have any "goo off" but i can probably buy some tomorrow anyone else have a suggestion on how to get it off?


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

How about using ACETONE to soften it and then with a razor scrape it off?
I did it this way when I removed /re siliconed my 100 g.tank ,but you can only put a little bit of acetone at a time and very quickly before it evaporates ,scrape the silicone off.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

oh so thats how you do it  i will do all of that tomorrow and maybe post a pic when i'm done


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Why won't a razor blade take it off? That does not sound right.....DC


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

well i got most of it off so i'm happy oh DC i think i got the dull blades mixed with the new ones


----------



## albinooscar (Jan 25, 2005)

DiabloCanine said:


> Why won't a razor blade take it off? That does not sound right.....DC


I agree...you should be able to get all of it off weather it's been on for 20 years or only a week.

Ron


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

A razor blade will NOT get silicone residue off glass. Neither will any of the commercially available "silicone removers" that can be legally sold in the US.

Abrasion (in the US) is your only way of really getting it up. I found a most efficient method of accelerating the removal process is with the cloth polishing wheel of a dremmel tool. Maybe a cloth polishing wheel of any high speed drill would do as well.

Use a razor (changing to fresh blades OFTEN) to get up anything you can feel with your finger tips. Then use the cloth polishing wheel to remove the (otherwise impossible to remove) visible residue. Then hit it with copious amounts of acetone to float up any thing that you cannot see, wipe clean with a lint free cloth and let dry.

That's how to get silicone off glass legally in the USA. Some other countries have some other chemical (and highly toxic) options.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info Scolley


----------

